# بطاريات وشواحن انكر ووصلات وكيابل متعددة الاشكال والانواع والاحجام



## tjarksa (6 سبتمبر 2016)

السلام عليكم . 


اصليه ومضمونه سنة منتجات انكر من بطارات متنقله ووصلات وكيابل وافياش جداري وسيارة 
باشكال والوان واحجام متعددة :yes:



هذه بعض الصور وللمزيد من الطلب والاسعار تواصل معنا 
:mobile_phone:
0555767817










































والله يوفق الجميع .​


----------

